

Charlie Miller to reveal 20 zero day security holes in Mac OS X - btilly
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/19/charlie-miller-to-reveal-20-zero-day-security-holes-in-mac-os-x

======
hachiya
From a linked article at [http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Mac-OS-X-
safer-bu...](http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Mac-OS-X-safer-but-
less-secure-Update-957981.html)

> Update: Miller has clarified that he does not intend toreveal the details of
> the twenty vulnerabilities at

> CanSecWest, but will show only how he found them.

